# For adult bikers only...



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

http://www.brainsweb.co.uk/uploads/the-wrong-bike.wmv


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

rotf, lmfao
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

Excellent. Sent to my BMW riding (ex) friend!


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

i can imagine how he must feel   

VFR rider


----------

